# Solar Panel



## Mirrors (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi, 

I have read on the forum that the houses in NZ, although large can be quite cold in your winter months. How do you run radiators, gas, oil or solar panels? 

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Miriam Dickinson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have read on the forum that the houses in NZ, although large can be quite cold in your winter months. How do you run radiators, gas, oil or solar panels?
> 
> Thanks


We've installed heat pumps in both our houses - heat in winter and air conditioning in summer.


----------



## Mirrors (Oct 16, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> We've installed heat pumps in both our houses - heat in winter and air conditioning in summer.


Thanks for that Top Cat, I presume the pumps run of electricity? is this an expensive way to heat a house?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Miriam Dickinson said:


> Thanks for that Top Cat, I presume the pumps run of electricity? is this an expensive way to heat a house?


Yes, they're all electric. And we find them very efficient. Basically, you'll get around 3 Kw of heat out for every one kW of electricity in (I think that's the conversion).

See http://www.energywise.govt.nz/how-to-be-energy-efficient/your-house/heating-and-cooling/heat-pumps

Some people will tell you they're expensive to run - but that's usually because the house they're in is not efficiently insulated and therefore most of the heat is being lost. So look for a well insulated house - or it doesn't matter what type of heating you're using, it will be expensive!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Our house being built of solid double brick & fully insulated & has north east orientation is comfortable & cool in summer.

In cooler weather we have gas ducted central heating throughout house, a flick of the switch & house is warm in a few minutes & not expensive to run in my opinion.


----------

